# carion flower



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a couple of different plants in the Stepilia family. They're also called carion flower plants because when the flower opens up it emits a terrible dead smell. I took these pix this a.m. and it gave me an idea to try to get a good tortoise picture next to one of the flowers. So I'm going to go back and take some tortoise pictures and see if I can come up with a calendar-worthy pic:


----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool looking flower and plant, but why would you want a flower that smells like death. Waiting for the pics


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah...I decided it wouldn't be a good idea to enter one with the flower in the contest, as it's supposed to be anonymous, right? So I'll take something else for the contest:




This is Ben. She has an extra scute, so I'm hoping for female. I got her last year from member Ben Awes. She's just as smooth as smooth can be!!




And this is an odd-colored desert tortoise that I've had for about 3 years now. I think it may be about 5 years old.


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 22, 2014)

I've got one of those, but the flower is a big fuzzy striped star looking thing. It still smells rancid though!


----------



## domalle (Sep 22, 2014)

Benjamin said:


> I've got one of those, but the flower is a big fuzzy striped star looking thing. It still smells rancid though!



The fuzzy stemmed ones are Stapelias. The glossy stemmed ones are Huernias. And Yvonne's leopard is one of the prettiest I have seen.
And a perfect shell besides.


----------



## domalle (Sep 22, 2014)

wellington said:


> Cool looking flower and plant, but why would you want a flower that smells like death. Waiting for the pics



They are huge, gorgeous, curious flowers pollinated by flies. The pollinators and smell hence the name Carrion plant.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2014)

Interesting way it flowers.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 7, 2014)

Fantastic, Yvonne!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

